# Surf Fishing Mustang Island



## lurkswithin (Feb 5, 2008)

Looking for some tips for fishing the surf along Mustang and N.Padre Islands. been awhile since I have been out and am looking to go this weekend.


----------



## 2madmax7 (Apr 10, 2007)

We have had a condo on North Padre since 1968, The Island House. Last condo before Bob Hall Pier. I have fished there for 40 years. This time of year there will be a lot of whiting in the surf. A real good bait is a sabati rig(five baby shrimp in line) in most any color, I kinda like the white. Get some dead shrimp and break each one into five pieces, put a peice each on the hook. Clip a 1 oz. round lead weight to the bottom of the rig. Toss it out and keep the line tight. You will be fishing the whole water column. Should be able to fill a bucket in a couple of hours. This rig will catch whatever is out there, rat reds a re a blast, be sure to use ultra light rig.
A new Jetty has been put in called the Packery Channel Cut. The fishing there can be great for trout and reds. I have never fished it in Febuary. Would guess the usual bait would work if they are there. I have fished the back side of the packery channel. You can park and wade in most anywhere down there. I walk accross from the condo and wade that area. Favorite is a red and white or a pumpkin seed in any of the plastics. Caught a 27 1/2 and lost a sow. 
But the best of all is Padre Island Sea shore. Drive south and watch the surf. 80 miles of pristine beach front. This time of year use a corky and catch the hogs. You need a 4 wheel drive or contact Billy Sandifer at billysandifer.com.
Good Luck


----------



## lurkswithin (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info! the wife and I decided to check the Intracoastal Canal and played around in there for a bit just where packery comes out. The water was still a bit cold but there were a few schoolies and they were fun. Barbless hooks and catch/release for those guys. Saw a few drum (blk) caught off Clem's pier. 

Took a walk Sunday afternoon out on the jetties at Packery (first time there since it was reopened) I must say that they really made it easy to walk down but from the looks...made it hard for fishing. I guess another strike of our fishing dollars being spent on tourism instead of being put back to work for sport fishing. There were a couple of spots along the sides that could be accessable and we plan on hitting there early Monday (2/11) with some live shrimp and rattles and see if we can pull something up.


----------



## 2madmax7 (Apr 10, 2007)

I fish it often. At low tide you can get off the catwalk and down on the lower rocks, channel side. Lots of trout , reds and an occasional snook and king. It gets good in late July thru October. 
Also next time if you go up by the canals the water gets skinny and warms up pretty good under the sun(mud bottom) if you catch my drift. Take a left at the last circle K before heading south to PINS. The first canal has houses, the next two do not and have filled in. Later


----------

